# Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!



## Amnesie (3. Februar 2009)

*Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Da ich nicht genau wusste wo ich danach Fragen kann,tue ich es am besten hier,da es an "Webseiten" am meisten ran kommt.
Also ich suche ein Forum für einen Clan.
Habe mich schon wie blöd gegoogelt,aber irgendwie kam nichts bei raus,kenne micht nicht besonders mit programmieren von sowas aus,will auch keine software auf meinem pc haben für ein forum oder persönliche daten wie halt adresse angeben.
Früher hatte ich mal ein Forum,da konnte man sich mit einem benutzernamen,email und passwort ganz normal registrieren und konnte das forum dann so gestalten wie man wollte,ohne gleich vertrauliche Daten rauszugeben.
Soll wie gesagt nur ein "kleines normales" Forum für einen Clan werden mit den normalen Features.Halt Ränge,profilbild,verschiedene themen und topics,moderator-rechte und der standard kram.
- Ich kenne mich wie oben erwähnt NICHT mit programmieren von Foren oder Webseiten aus,brauche lediglich ein standardforum,um es nochmal zusammenzufassen,wo man das nötigste besprechen kann.
Danke!


----------



## aurionkratos (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Davon gibts so viele....: Klick mich


----------



## Amnesie (3. Februar 2009)

Ja habe mich ja auch schon blöde gegoogelt 
Habe jetzt mal Forumprofi.de - Gratis, kostenloses Forum erstellen ,gleich eins der ersten genommen und da muss man auch wieder all seine Daten angeben.Ist das überall so,also bleibt mir das eh nicht erspart?

Oh eben gelesen:

Alle *fett* markierten Felder müssen Sie zwingend ausfüllen.

also die nicht fett markierten felder nicht zwingend :p gut sorry,war das urteil etwas vorschnell 
werde mir dieses forum mal anschauen und einfach mal anmelden,wenn's nix wird meld ich mich


----------



## Snade (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

google mal nach "phpbb" das erfordert kein programmieren aber logisches nachdenken und ist so ziemlich das beste kostenlose Forum hatte es nach ca. 2h fertig konfiguriert das ist von der qualli schon fast so gut wie diese hier und es gibt unendlich design dafür  Das erfüllt auf jeden fall all deine Wünsche und noch mehr wenn du fragen dazu hast frag hier mal ein beispeil von mir kannst ja gucken ob dir der styl gefällt^^
www.raidforce-forum.de.gg


----------



## Crizzo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Du kannst auch einfach einen kostenlosen Webspace nehmen und dir eine Forensoftware aussuchen und die dann dort hochladen und die einfache Installation durchlaufen und schon bist du fertig.
Kostenlose Foren:
phpBB 3.x: Pakete • phpBB.de
SMF: SMF Downloads
WbbLite: WoltLab® GmbH | Produkte | Burning Board Lite | Überblick


----------



## Chrissyx (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Das TBB2 find ich auch ganz nett.^^


----------



## Amnesie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Oh doch so viele mit hilfreichen Ideen,dafür dank ich euch schonmal 
Habe mir direkt das forum geschnappt,welches ich oben schon aufgeführt hatte und muss sagen ich bin zufrieden.Alles schön übersichtlich und so wie ich es wollte 
Das Forum war,bzw ist für (m)einen Stamm in "Die Stämme" 

Hier das Forum wer es sich anschauen mag,bin aber immer noch dran 
http://www.forumprofi.de/forum31717/


----------



## Chrissyx (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Denk aber dran, dass Du bei solchen externen Forumanbietern i.d.R. nicht an die Datenbank kommst für Dumps. D.h. wenn Du jemals umziehen oder ein Forum auf eigenem Webspace betreiben möchtest, sind die Daten verloren.


----------



## Amnesie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Schau dir das Forum an,dann weißt du dass ich damit nie umziehen will


----------



## Snade (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

das forum is ja auch nur gekalut xD das ist einfach das phpbb forum bloß mit weniger einstellungen!


----------



## Crizzo (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Und einer ziemlich alten Version.


----------



## Amnesie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Was weiß ich,ich kenne mich da wie gesagt nicht aus 
das php oder wie das heißt hatte ich auch in erwägung gezogen aber da musste man sich irgend ne software runterladen,dann gabs noch versch. versionen und so,das wollte ich nicht :>
nun is es halt das hier


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Suche ein Forum für ein Browsergame!*

Ich kann SMF nur empfehlen. phpbb ist fast schon grob unübersichtlich, smf ist smarter!


----------



## Amnesie (5. Februar 2009)

Werde ich mir mal angucken,danke für den Tipp.
Bin aber fürs erste auch zufrieden mit dem,was ich bisher "geschaffen habe" 

(Beitrag unten bitte löschen,sorry,ausversehen 2 mal gepostet)

Ach eine Frage noch,wie füge ich neue Smileys zu?da steht irgendwas von Paketen oder selber basteln...von beidem keine ahnung


----------

